# Do the "Skulduggery Pleasant" ebooks exist?



## gifi4 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Before you answer Read This:* I am not asking for links or anything like that, just wondering if they exist cause I have done searches and can't find them anywhere but if someone confirms they exist or don't then that would be a great help, thanks in advance.

Do they exist in English?

By exist I mean do they exist for free somewhere on the net.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Nov 20, 2010)

If you want them pirated, you can find them on a certain file sharing website with a number in its name.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 21, 2010)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> If you want them pirated, you can find them on a certain file sharing website with a number in its name.


Bit ofa  hint but it did help lol I just counted and then figured out what it was.


----------

